

Time Management  - awa
http://letuscode.blogspot.com/2009/09/time-management.html
I spent this weekend taking notes from Randy Pausch's talk on Time Management. Here's the video and my notes.
======
iantimothy
Thanks for sharing the video and the notes. As a coder who is trying to build
my own applications for the web, sometimes I take the I-can-do-everything-by-
myself approach just to save money. But time is money. I fail to realize and
appreciate the cost incurred in trying to learn how to do some things best
left delegated due to my current skills set.

So, thanks again for sharing this video.

~~~
juvenn
Yeh, I take _I-can-do-everything-by-myself_ approach too. So might we
collaborate on something?

------
awa
I spent this weekend taking notes from Randy Pausch's talk on Time Management.
Here's the video and my notes.

